# True Hairless and Tri-Color! :D



## love2read

This has been a great week as far as new litters are concerned! I got 3 great Tri-Color bubs AND a TH buck! I might have more TH as well, but it's too early to tell for the other litters. Working 6 out of the 7 days has certainly helped pass the time and keep me from checking the bubs every 5 seconds as well, lol.

TH Buck(MINE! Woot!)

















Tri-Colors(2 does and 1 buck. All mine as well! I'm such a hoarder, lol.)

















I'll take lots of pics as the little ones get bigger. Hopefully I'll get more TH from the 2 other litters as well, but if not I'm perfectly happy with the one little boy because all I really wanted was a TH buck for myself. <3


----------



## mouselover01

Very cute. I hope you get more th


----------



## Rhasputin

I love / hate splashed hairless babies. I love them because mine are ruby eyed, and i love ruby eyed hairless. . . But i hate them because all those beautiful markings go to waste! :lol:


----------



## love2read

That's why I'm breeding all my TH to be PEW. I don't want any colors playing a part in which ones I decide to keep, lol. I want to focus solely on type.


----------



## love2read

New pics!










And another TH popped up! This one's a satin girl. :mrgreen:


----------



## WillowDragon

How exciting for you! Not to put a downer on things, but I have to say that satin girl is very skinny, keep an eye on her.


----------



## love2read

In person she's normal-looking. The satin tends to make things look funny in pics. The fact she was sprawling her legs out made her look even worse, lol.


----------



## love2read

Updated pics of the Tri-Colors as well:


----------



## candycorn

The Tricolors are looking wonderful. I love that busy splashing they have.


----------



## bethmccallister

So who is the father of the Tri's? I like them all


----------



## love2read

None other then your man Cocoa Puff! :mrgreen:

He was a late bloomer, but the little tri's make the wait totally worth it! :mrgreen: Sadly, they're from the only female that I put him with that WASN'T show-type. :roll: The show-type Splash Fuzzy I put him with ended up having only Splash babies, so I'm guessing she must not carry Pied. I still have him with 2 other Splash show-type girls, but neither of them have shown any signs of being preggers yet and it's been a couple months. Maybe they're waiting to cook up something extra awesome.


----------



## Shadowrunner

The tris remind me of cookie dough icecream.
The color on them looks amazing too, I mean how well covered they are. 
Mine have teeny tiny blotches.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

Those tri-colors are so long and gorgeous!


----------



## love2read

Updated pics! :mrgreen:

Satin girl









Satin boy with wonky ear(now named Picasso)









New TH boy









New TH girl









Tri-Colors


----------



## Emfa Mouse

The tri-colours are gorgeous!!


----------



## Frizzle

Haha, Picasso, very nice.


----------



## candycorn

*whispets* it was VanGogh who cut off part of his ear. Picasso was just a sexist pig.

* edit...unless you ment cause the face isnt semetrical. Nevermind...ignore me. Lol. They are all adorable anyway!


----------



## Rhasputin

candycorn said:


> *whispets* it was VanGogh who cut off part of his ear. Picasso was just a sexist pig.
> 
> * edit...unless you ment cause the face isnt semetrical. Nevermind...ignore me. Lol. They are all adorable anyway!


Or maybe her mouse is a sexist pig!


----------



## love2read

I was actually thinking about Picasso's paintings and how he kinda mixes and matches parts, lol. I didn't know that VanGogh cut off part of his ear...I should have paid more attention in art class.  Now that I know that little tidbit I think I'll change his name to VanGogh since it's much more fitting. :mrgreen:


----------



## candycorn

LOL! I didn't even think about how warped his paintings were! HA!


----------



## KDailey

I love those tri's! Especially the one with the white on his head. Gorgeous!

Now the TH....I have never seen anything like that....


----------



## love2read

They're getting to the hula skirt phase! Woot!

Satin doe

















Van Gogh


----------



## Bridgette Rena

Bahaha, they look so funny! Cute. :lol:


----------

